# Age



## Blake Bowden

Don't be shy!


----------



## TCShelton

28.


----------



## cmoreno85tx

23. Yeah!! I get to click the first poll answer !!


----------



## Blake Bowden

34.


----------



## TCShelton

cmoreno85tx said:


> 23. Yeah!! I get to click the first poll answer !!



Hehe, so did I, barely...


----------



## TexMass

48 on Nov 30.  The years seem to be going much faster these days.  If I had known I would have lived this long, I would have taken better care of myself.  It now takes me all night long to do once what I used to do all night long.  Too much typing, I have to rest now.
_zzzzzzz_


----------



## Joey

I'll be 28 on January 16th.


----------



## Brother Secretary

34, but as Indiana Jones said, "it's not the years, it's the mileage."


----------



## david918

Man I'm feel old now I'm usually one of the youngest masons around and I just turned 57

David Broman
PM&Secy El Campo#918
MC Wharton#621


----------



## owls84

26 but my back thinks im 90.


----------



## jonesvilletexas

OK youngsters, you will all get old as me someday. Ha-ha


----------



## nick1368

30


----------



## RJS

33


----------



## Texas_Justice85

23


----------



## Bro Mike

38


----------



## caeservi

38 1/2


----------



## cpmorgan2

I am 22, tomorrow, I will be 23


----------



## scottmh59

30ish or so


----------



## RedTemplar

53 going on 54.


----------



## ljlinson1206

36


----------



## HKTidwell

29 baby!  I have not hit the 30 mark yet however if you ask my body in the mornings when I roll out of bed it would probably tell you a different age.


----------



## JTM

25


----------



## MGM357

39


----------



## js4253

The results of this poll doesn't reflect the reallity of the Masonic population.  I guess most of us old farts don't have computers.


----------



## RAY

72 
Getting younger as the years fly by. Still building hot rods ,going 200+mph and looking for more horsepower.


----------



## drapetomaniac

35 and counting


----------



## js4253

david918 said:


> Man I'm feel old now I'm usually one of the youngest masons around and I just turned 57
> 
> David Broman
> PM&Secy El Campo#918
> MC Wharton#621



David, only us YOUNGSTERS have computers.


----------



## tom268

Just turned 40 a few days ago.


----------



## JBD

56 but 50 is the new 30 - well that and my daughter won't let me grow old


----------



## JEbeling

65... ! and me and SS are getting acquainted.. ! will quit teaching college next year.. ! spend more time with masonary.. !


----------



## ddreader

i will be 46 on 01-10-10. it is nice to see such a good variety of ages.


----------



## Payne

30   and I feel 70


----------



## Raven

Happy Birthday, Friend!


----------



## Raven

Happy belated birthday, Bro.


----------



## Raven

Hill? What Hill?  I didn't see any hill... whaaa,   Oh by the way, I'm 58 and that ain't old... If yer a tree!


----------



## WarriorProphet

Checkout the first age slot representin', now if this would continue in more lodges....


----------



## Raven

I would love to see more numbers like this, but in most of the lodges that I have visited the majority was in the 2-3 slot... The numbers are encouraging though!



WarriorProphet said:


> Checkout the first age slot representin', now if this would continue in more lodges....


----------



## RAY

WarriorProphet said:


> Checkout the first age slot representin', now if this would continue in more lodges....


 You would be in trouble


The problem with the first slots are young men for the most are raising family, some are still moving locations due to job transfer and then the young men with kids have all the school functions they attend like football practice and games ect.The most attentive Masons as a rule are in the 50 up age bracket and this is not to say there are a few  20 to 40 year olds that are settled down and attend lodge on a regular basis. We have had more young masons join in the last 3 years than ever before but our attendance is no better. This does not indicate there not a good mason but there committed to raising there family. If we removed our elders there wouldn't be enough present to open lodge and this is among the majority of lodges in Texas but keep in mind there are always some exceptions. We need the young men and at some point in time they will come forward and pass on the craft.


----------



## drapetomaniac

RAY said:


> If we removed our elders there wouldn't be enough present to open lodge and this is among the majority of lodges in Texas but keep in mind there are always some exceptions. We need the young men and at some point in time they will come forward and pass on the craft..


 
I think we have a pretty even blend in our lodge and I think every officer has a young family but two. But I entirely agree.

I think there is a danger spot in some lodges though, where if the young masons don't interact with the older masons or if the young ones bluster in with only a few elders left - you can get a shift or loss in knowledge or tradition.  That can be good or bad, but the history of running a lodge, interacting in District, GL and other lodges etc would be a loss.

It makes me wonder the average age of the breakaway lodges.


----------



## Dave in Waco

39


----------



## Christopher

23


----------



## Bigmel

68,  Age is a state of mind.  I've been a Mason for 45 Years,  I feel 45 still going strong


----------



## jrkimbrell

41 coming July. It looks like the 29-38s have the lead, with the 18-28s and 39-48s tied for second and the 49-58s coming in third. I thought most Masons were Geezers!


----------



## Papatom

I am a youngster; 66 years, 30+ mason, A certificate, I guess the memory work helps keep me that way, plus being around and teaching new masons help.


----------



## Benton

22, going on 23.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

I will be 34 in March.


----------



## jwhoff

"24 hours, maybe 60 good years
it's really not that long to stay."

59 and teetering.

truly,
"we are the people
our parents warned us about."

"I bought a wrist watch
from a crazy man
floating down Canal.

"It doesn't have 
numbers or moving hands
_IT ONLY JUST SAYS NOW_."

things are picking up though, I just discovered my cell phone can be placed on vibrate.  I've taken to calling myself a lot lately!

thanks to JD Buffett, III and the brotherhood for all the good years!


----------



## peace out

34


----------



## Joe@austin12

34


----------



## owls84

Out of 92 votes it is pretty even between 18 and 60. That to me is awesome. A very diverse group on the site and I personally think that is where the success comes from.


----------



## jwhary

56 and going strong!


----------



## Jay

Old,Old??...Man I'M in my PRIME


----------



## Jason merideth

30 for one more week.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

43 ... interesting statistics


----------



## AhimanBeard

22, almost 23


----------



## marvinmanuel

32


----------



## JTM

such a nice, normal distribution.  i like that.  makes me happy.


----------



## RichardRLJ

A bunch of youngsters!  I'm 64 now.


----------



## RichardRLJ

The Masonic age requirements kind of lops of the top side of that normal distribution!


----------



## Casey

31


----------



## turtle

35


----------



## AhimanBeard

now 23


----------



## Texasfinesttc

Will be 28 December 2nd


----------



## S.Courtemanche

43..


----------



## Colt.barker

24


----------



## dwntwnsb

33


----------



## AAJ

29 yesterday


----------



## Christopher Parker

32


----------



## Brethren Taylor UK

35


----------



## Rescue51

32 here.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

28


----------



## Bro. Bennett

I tell my kids that I am 18 with 28 years experience.

I'll be 18 with 29 years experience in March....


----------



## Joey

30 now


----------



## jhodgdon

24


----------



## BMorgan

21 will be 22 on Feb 2nd


----------



## Beathard

47


----------



## bgs942

46 but according to my teenage sons that is as old as Moses.


----------



## AMcClure

36 here


----------



## RichardRLJ

64 - I knew H. A. only for a short time.


----------



## Goatrider

18


----------



## Martin O

38 in march


----------



## Marc_Chastain

34


----------



## geoffgbsn

34


----------



## Texasfinesttc

28


----------



## CHarris

37


----------



## AnthonyBolding

18


----------



## Brent Heilman

39


----------



## jwhoff

damn boys ... about 1:45 CST this afternoon I crossed over to the far side of 60.  So far, nothing *else* has fallen off.  SO FAR.

_p.s._  If I had it all to do over again ... I would.
:sneaky2:


----------



## choppersteve03

34 turn 35 aug 10th


----------



## Stephen

27. I'm apparently pretty young for my lodge.


----------



## tbone1321

26 youngest one in my lodge


----------



## JJones

27 here but I'll be  28 in a few weeks.


----------



## jwhoff

Don't worry brother!  It'll go much faster after 40.


----------



## MikeMay

jwhoff said:


> Don't worry brother!  It'll go much faster after 40.


 
No kidding...I'm almost out of that group and into the 50's...still wondering where the heck the 30's went....


----------



## Beathard

30's?  Don't remember my 30's.


----------



## jwhoff

Beathard said:


> 30's?  Don't remember my 30's.


 
times two = me!


----------



## nwendele

32 as of today.  We have a rather young lodge here, being next to Ft. Hood doesn't hurt.


----------



## jw21

I am 31 going on 2,000+ years. 10/04/1979.


----------



## Uscgmason

Would you believe I'm only 20?  Youngest guy at work and in lodge


----------



## VEIGHTR

Weeks from 37


----------



## Michael Hatley

36 here.  

And if 50 is the new 30, then I get to be 16 again - and brothers, with what I know now....  

And I'm jesting, of course


----------



## jwhoff

It doesn't work that way brother.  You'll forget most of it ... or at least why you're still paying for washers, dryers, refrigerators, a second car note and a house by the time you're 60.  Hell I just got there and can only say one thing.

If I had it all to do over again ... I would.

:40:


:17:


----------



## choppersteve03

you know this is off topic, but its 2011 and where are all the flying cars?


----------



## abecerra1

21 turning 22 this August


----------



## KSigMason

I am 27-years old.


----------



## mattcaler

31 for just a LITTLE BIT longer


----------



## MarkR

63.


----------



## jwhoff

I last saw a flying car headed north to Denver on the way from Colorado Springs.  Pretty impressive if I say so myself.  Anyway, all survived the incident.  

:38:


----------



## EZFlyer

23 years.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

30


----------



## mrmarcust

39.


----------



## jeffself

33


My Freemasonry


----------



## Brennan

21


My Freemasonry


----------



## j_gimpy

20



Master Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## BroBook

54 1/9/14 will be 55 & still alive praise GOD


My Freemasonry


----------



## BroBook

Bigmel said:


> 68,  Age is a state of mind.  I've been a Mason for 45 Years,  I feel 45 still going strong



Born again !!!


My Freemasonry


----------



## BroBook

Michael Hatley said:


> 36 here.
> 
> And if 50 is the new 30, then I get to be 16 again - and brothers, with what I know now....
> 
> And I'm jesting, of course



Terrible thang!!!


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bill Rose

52


My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC

55


----------



## Txmason

33 and single 


"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## PHA KD#50

26


My Freemasonry


----------



## JayT36

25

My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro Darren

36


My Freemasonry


----------



## SeattleMason0613

21 going on 40


My Freemasonry


----------



## robhummeljr

40 going on 24


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Ed Nelson

45


Orland Laurel #245


----------



## Browncoat

38.

The demographic here seems to be much younger than down @ the local lodge haha!


----------



## jmiluso

I'm 38


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## jwhoff

After that quick trip to Baton Rouge Saturday, I feel like history this morning.

Even the 34-10 favorable result, at least to me, can not wash away "the slings and errors" of 61-plus years suffered by this ole Cajun body.


----------



## MajaOES

33


----------



## masonicdove

36


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## nixxon2000

31 and feel like im 25 lol. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## PLAH3

22

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## bobbis

28


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## brother josh

28 I still fell 16 tho 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## NTXHaiku

Forty-two, the meaning of life.  


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason

33 years old its a perfect year for my Scottish Rite Journey, 200 years of brotherhood for the Northern Jurisdiction


----------



## sands67

46

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Sammcd

63 and a new MM. I regret not petitioning a lodge 40 years ago


----------



## hoosierclone

Congrats SAMMCD. 

I'm 40, and a somewhat new FC, I feel the same way, wish I wouldn't have waited, however, I guess it's never too late.


----------



## ErvAlmighty

25 and an FC. MM the 28th


----------



## PLAH3

Congratulations and good luck ErvAlmighty

Sent from my SM-N900V using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## ErvAlmighty

PLAH3 said:


> Congratulations and good luck ErvAlmighty
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using My Freemasonry HD mobile app



Thank you


----------



## Warrior1256

I'm 58 and have been an MM since 04 Aug 2014, a late beginner.


----------



## robhummeljr

Warrior, so I've heard there is no such thing as too late to become a mason.


----------



## Warrior1256

robhummeljr said:


> Warrior, so I've heard there is no such thing as too late to become a mason.


Agreed, that's why I joined at my advanced age. Never too late and I have already decided that joining was one of the best things that I ever did.


----------

